# Rubber Suspension Equalizers



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I'm in the final stages of fine tuning the Sydney fiver.







I want to swap out the stock, steel, suspension equalizer with one of the rubber variety like the Trailair Equa-Flex or the Dexter E-Z Flex. 
I'm interested in those who have done this mod and which they chose and why. What kind of results did you notice. Dexter says theirs will not affect the trailer height at all. Trailair does not mention that, however, it does look like theirs is taller. My stock equalizer is 2 inches tall and I do not want to lower it any. Thanks. PCM


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Well, I'm in the final stages of fine tuning the Sydney fiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the EZ flex put installed two months ago. I wanted to replace the plastic bushings with brass which will wear better and also wanted some softening of the ride that the rubber provides. I had the axles flipped and shocks installed at the same time. The trailer pulls much better but I can't say how much is from the EZ flex vs new shocks. I hope the shocks add some life to the tires.

Gary


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Based on my research thus far, I'm going to go with the Deter E-Z Flex. We wish we could have it installed by next weekend, however, just no time to that kind of project by then. I think this will be a good edition, and helpful one at that, to the fiver. PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Based on my research thus far, I'm going to go with the Deter E-Z Flex. We wish we could have it installed by next weekend, however, just no time to that kind of project by then. I think this will be a good edition, and helpful one at that, to the fiver. PCM


WELL! I guess we will be staying home this coming weekend and installing the Dexter E-Z Flex susupension equalizers on the fiver. We ordered them last Sunday and they will be delivered on Thursday. 
With the hurricane approcaching the Gulf states AND perhaps Topsail







, we most likely will cancel our trip on Sunday for the next week







. Surprisinly, the week of Sept 07, has a few good spots, so we reserved one for then.








So that gives us this weekend to get the new suspension components installed. 
I'm going to be anxiuos to take the next trip to check out the latest mods: Firestone Ride-Rite air bags and Bilstein gas shocks on the rear of the truck and the new E-Z Flex equalizers on the fiver to compliment the recently upgraded 16" aluminum wheels and Commercial T/A tires.







I guess all we need now are some curb feelers and some spinners!!!







PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We finished the Dexter E-Z Flex suspension equalizer mod today. I have to say how surprised we were at the amount of wear on the old suspension components. That is with only 6k miles of travel in 17 months. Two bushings had not been installed on the original assembly either. The new E-Z Flex grease zerks on all the pivot points. I epect a lot better ride for the fiver as well as much longer life. Hopefully, we will be able to road test it with our planned trip to Topsail next weekend. When we return, I'll update with the results of it's performace. PCM


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, the early wear is a surprise isn't it? I would recommend every trlr owner to pull the bolts and inspect them every year. The wear has to contribute to uneven tire wear because the tires don't track right. IMHO the quality of these axles is inexcusable.
Glad you got the job done without any issues.
BOb


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Since we just bought our used 07 31KFW can you explain what you changed. How did you lift the trailer? Obviously you had to take off the tires right? Sorry, female brain here. I am sure my DH would understand. Was it expensive to do?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Since we just bought our used 07 31KFW can you explain what you changed. How did you lift the trailer? Obviously you had to take off the tires right? Sorry, female brain here. I am sure my DH would understand. Was it expensive to do?


This is the one I had installed. Did it at the same time I had the axles flipped and shocks installed. I think the EZ Flex alone is about $250.00 installed. I'd do it myself but it's more work than I can handle.

This is the link to Dexter Axle. http://www.dexteraxle.com/e_z_flex_suspension


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Since we just bought our used 07 31KFW can you explain what you changed. How did you lift the trailer? Obviously you had to take off the tires right? Sorry, female brain here. I am sure my DH would understand. Was it expensive to do?


Yep, tires have to be removed for this mod. One side at a time can be done. We did the right side on Saturday and the left side on Sunday. IT took us 5 hours to do the right side and 2.5 hours to do the left side. Live and learn. It really was not that difficult. It was the lack of experience doing such a project that made the first side difficult. 
Any time we have to lift the trailer for tire work or the project we just did, we leave the trailer hitched to the truck with the park brake set and tranny in park. Then when you lift the trailer right on the I beam directly behind the rear axle, you do not risk twisting or bending the frame. A bottle jack is used to lift the trailer and then a jack stand to support the weight.
Once the trailer is lifted, the wheels are removed. Place blocks under the axles to support them. Then the equalizer is removed from the center hanger and spring shackles and the new equalizer installed. 
Then you switch out the front and rear spring hanger bolts and bushings with the new grease fitted ones. 
Grease it up, reinstall the wheels and you are done.
Cost is about $256 delivered to the door directly from Dexter. 
It was really pretty easy. Especially the left or second side. 
A torque wrench is needed, a good hammer, hack saw blade and needle nose pliars, a 14mm or 9/16 in bolt, a 6 inch c-clamp, some anti-seize, and good bearing grease. 
This should add to the ride of the truck and trailer combo as well as reduce shock to the trailer. The E-Z Flex is designed to be used in the abscence of shocks. 
Anyway, I will report after we return from our trip in 2 weeks. I'm confident in the system due to its hefty build quality and grease fittings. Should greatly reduce wear. PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is a photo of the new Dexter E-Z Flex Equalizer. All the pivot points have grease zerks as do the fore and aft spring hangers. Also, note the rigid LP lines proximity to the spring shackles. Nice, huh? I did report that to NHSTA today, too. We managed to get the line moved today so that the shackle bolt ends and nuts would not contact the line. pcm


----------

